# هذه الفِئات الثماني  أو  هذه الفِئات الثمانية؟



## jmt356

أي واحدة من هاتين الصيغتين صحيحة: 
هذه الفِئات الثماني
أو
هذه الفِئات الثمانية


----------



## SunSpring

هذه الفِئات الثمان؛ إذا كان المعدود مؤنث (من ثلاثة إلى تسعة)، فالعدد يأتي مذكر + حذفت ياء (ثماني) لأن العدد في حالة الرفع وهو غير مضاف.


----------

